# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  I allowed push notifications from the forum, now can't click to open in other window/tab

## 6StringJazzer

Today I started getting this pop-up from the Forum asking me if I would allow notifications. OK, something new, I'll try it. So I clicked Allow. When I am looking at a list of threads, I typically right-click to open in a new tab, or new window (Chrome) so I can easily go back to the list. Now when I do that, the new window or tab starts to load then immediately closes.

I do not see anything in my list of extensions. Does anyone know what this thing is and how to disable it?

----------


## TMS

No, but you should know better  :Wink:   Is it in your profile?

----------


## Kyle123

Here: https://support.google.com/chrome/an...20216?hl=en-GB

----------


## 6StringJazzer

*Kyle123*, thanks, that allowed me to stop getting notifications but my right-click to open on new tab still doesn't work.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I should have known better as well. But as I am “away” mostly now, I thought what the hell, I clicked on “Allow”

A by product of that was that from then on if I click on any hyperlink to anything in Excel Forum, then the Tab opens as normal... but then after a half a second closes. So in effect in Google chrome hyperlinks do not work for me anymore in Google Chrome after clicking “Allow”  :Frown: 

I followed the link from kyle.  
I followed their instructions to block the allowing of notifications to ExcelForum.
But that had no effect.

So I tried the option to just reset all my settings in Google chrome.

That did the trick. Hyperlinks “work” again for me
( But the Window telling me that Excel Forum would like me to allow notifications pops up all the time....

Never mind  :Smilie: )
Alan

----------


## rorya

Is it possible to get rid of that stupid banner at the top? I'm (obviously) not going to enable notifications, given that just allowing email notifications causes a deluge of duplicates. Kyle? (no point asking TT of course)

----------


## vcoolio

It has reared its ugly head in Firefox also. I resisted the temptation to "Allow" it but, oddly, I now don't receive the normal email notifications directly from a thread. I now miss my  dozen or so notifications of the same post! I know, never happy........

Cheerio,
VC.

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am using Firefox the irritating allow popup appears continuously when I press Allow then the second screenshot message appears and asking me to click the Allow button again.  But I don't see any Allow button at all.  Nice design lol  :Smilie: 

Is there any Settings that can be turned off in the UserCP setting itself?

----------


## vcoolio

I know what you mean. Painful!






> Is there any Settings that can be turned off in the UserCP setting itself?



I have no idea.

Its up to Admin now.

Cheerio,
VC.

----------


## Kyle123

For Firefox, see here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb...-specific-site

@rory, not easily unless you use an extension like an ad blocker - that usually lets you select elements that aren't ads and remove them from pages for a given site.

----------


## FDibbins

> Is it possible to get rid of that stupid banner at the top? I'm (obviously) not going to enable notifications, given that just allowing email notifications causes a deluge of duplicates. Kyle? (no point asking TT of course)



I asked the TT for that message, so that members know what it is, rather than thinking (as I did) that we may again have been attacked.

----------


## Kyle123

You'd think they'd make it closable though

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

> For Firefox, see here



Thanks for the link  :Smilie: 

As I have not subscribed to the *Allow* button so currently the Tools>>Options>>Content>>Choose is blank now.

----------


## FDibbins

I use Chrome, and clicked Dont Allow (whatever it was, it was the other 1 that wasnt Allow).  I got some irritating little bell icon until the TT changed some setting and it went away

----------


## S O

> Is it possible to get rid of that stupid banner at the top?



Looks like it was created as an announcement rather than a notice in the admin cp - so you can't dismiss it. Takes 2 seconds to fix though...

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi  :Smilie: 

Just some feedback...maybe a tip or two, as the Notification thing crops up a lot...   :Smilie: 

*Email Notifications*
Email Notification problems have been a characteristic of EF for many years
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...fications.html
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-not-noti.html

-.. But the problem had not occurred for some time. So maybe some attempt was made to pre-empt it or fix it before it got broke again??
 :Smilie: 
_...............

*Just a bit of playing with Google?*
Or it is all just a quick experiment with some more Google stuff...like the last....
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4401725
_... like  Sixthsense    pointed out in post #8   here in the thread we are in now
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4411406
_....... there are supposed to be things to click which there are not – that was  the case in the other “Google” experiment also. 
_....... So all are feedback here is welcome – we are just in a Beta Phase or “quick play around” for fun in someone’s tinkering with the Forum Software 
 :Smilie: 
_.. maybe some for warning would have been good. On the other hand “suck it and see” sometimes is an option ( ***.. see Edit 2 )

_........................
*Original problem solution ( At least worked for me ).*
_  Anyway, for me resetting Google Chrome browser settings....
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/3296214?hl=en
_.... seemed to get rid of any bad effects from clicking on “Allow”, which was the original problem from Post #1
_.. and in my
_---*-Settings*-----*General Settings*-------*Messaging & Notification*------*Receive Email:* -and- *Default Thread Subscription Mode:*
_..... I can still set all to receive Email Notifications.

_...................
*Always good to know: User Control Panel*
Most of us know to check the User Control panel  , User C P
http://www.excelforum.com/usercp.php
_..... to be on the safe side about checking replies to subscribed Threads. Some very active members prefer that as Ford said, - They use that and then  set their -- *Default Thread Subscription Mode*-- not to receive Email Notifications , so as not to get swamped........
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4409161

_.. As always just a bit of a shame when Notifications step working and an OP that does not know about his* U C P*, so may miss the efforts of someone replying to his Thread..

*Alan*
 :Smilie: 
_......................

*All is well,  well    as usually...*
 :Smilie: 
*EDIT 1:* 
_ --The Pop – up seems to be gone now anyway for me. 
_-- And on a computer still suffering  from the “vanishing after a second tab” following clicking on “Allow”....... --  the problem has now gone away without me resetting my Google Browser settings!

So:- Maybe experiment over , for now !!
Looks like this Thread is solved...  al be it without a bit of explanation about what was going on ***! 
*Normal service has been resumed* 
 :Wink:  :Smilie: 

*EDIT 2:*
_.. *** Oops sorry , EF did ( or are now letting us know what is or was ( and no longer is ?? ) ) being done:
_-- there is a note above, ( *Yellow* Banner ) I confess i only just noticed. ( But others in this Thread have commented on it already...)  :
Attachment 466012

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi Everyone,

We have heard from our tech team and they have confirmed that the Push Notification bug has been resolved and it is working fine now. The problem occurred due to the compatibility issue with vBulletin version. 

Cheers!
Team Excel Forum

P.S. Web Push Notification is a new technology, so all latest browsers support or working on it to support web push notification.

----------


## Kyle123

Could they work on making the yellow banner dismissible?

----------


## S O

Why don't you just push notifications the proper way.... through the *notifications* menu....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Mr EF,




> ....We have heard from our tech team and they have confirmed that the Push Notification bug has been resolved and it is working fine now. The problem occurred due to the compatibility issue with vBulletin version. ......



Thanks for the update

_1 ) Have you fixed it or removed it?

_.......I see no pop up now



_2) BTW, What should it actually do?
Should it set all the default settings ( as they usually are anyway ? ) to recieve notifications?

Alan

----------


## shirleyxls

> I use Chrome, and clicked Dont Allow (whatever it was, it was the other 1 that wasnt Allow).  I got some irritating little bell icon until the TT changed some setting and it went away



How do you get rid of the "irritating little bell icon"?  I clicked it and blocked notifications, but the bell won't go away!   :Confused:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi shirleyxls;




> How do you get rid of the "irritating little bell icon"?  I clicked it and blocked notifications, but the bell won't go away!



You still get the Pop up?

I just checked on a few computers in Google Chrome, and I do not see it anymore??

----------


## shirleyxls

> Hi shirleyxls;
> 
> 
> You still get the Pop up?
> 
> I just checked on a few computers in Google Chrome, and I do not see it anymore??



I cleared the cache and cookies, restarted Chrome and now it's gone!  Well, for now anyway  :Smilie: 

Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi Alan





> _1 ) Have you fixed it or removed it?
> 
> _.......I see no pop up now



We have fixed the problem as there was some compatibility issues with vBulletin version. 





> _2) BTW, What should it actually do?
> Should it set all the default settings ( as they usually are anyway ? ) to recieve notifications?
> 
> Alan



1. Web Push Notification allows to send a notification (only to those who allowed it) about any update, announcement, message or information which needs to be shared with users community without notifying them by any email. 

2. Web Push Notification notify users who are engaged with any type of thread even when they are not on site. It is as similar as Facebook & LinkedIn notification. 

P.S. Note that, the 2nd feature is currently unavailable as the work is in progress. We will update it here once it will be done.

----------


## EFmanagement

> How do you get rid of the "irritating little bell icon"?  I clicked it and blocked notifications, but the bell won't go away!



Can you still see the little bell icon, since we have already rectified it yesterday only. If yes, we request you to please refresh your page by pressing CTRL + F5 key combination. In case, if it does not go away, we request you to please take the snapshot of it and share it with us at admin@excelforum.com. Also, let us know which browser you are currently using.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Can you still see the little bell icon, since we have already rectified it yesterday only. If yes, we request you to please refresh your page by pressing CTRL + F5 key combination. In case, if it does not go away, we request you to please take the snapshot of it and share it with us at admin@excelforum.com. Also, let us know which browser you are currently using.



see Post # 23
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...t=#post4411652

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi




> ... Web Push Notification allows to send a notification (only to those who allowed it) about any update, announcement, message or information which needs to be shared with users community without notifying them by any email. 
> Web Push Notification notify users who are engaged with any type of thread even when they are not on site. It is as similar as Facebook & LinkedIn notification. 
> P.S. Note that, the 2nd feature is currently unavailable as the work is in progress. We will update it here once it will be done.



Thanks for the update.

_  I am still not quite sure what the difference is to the existing system, (_...   which you can change in your settings as i noted in Post # 16
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...ost4411598..._)

_  But for now the Pop Up is gone , correct?,  so whatever it is ( or was) , it is no longer in use.. or to all intents and purposes it is gone?

Anyway I think I get the general jest of things, Thanks.

Alan.

BTW. Normal Email Notifications appear to be working for me currently  
 :Smilie:

----------


## shirleyxls

> Can you still see the little bell icon, since we have already rectified it yesterday only. If yes, we request you to please refresh your page by pressing CTRL + F5 key combination. In case, if it does not go away, we request you to please take the snapshot of it and share it with us at admin@excelforum.com. Also, let us know which browser you are currently using.



I tried Ctrl+F5 first and it still didn't go away.  Clearing cookies and cache using the Chrome tools, then restarting Chrome seemed to do the trick  :Smilie:

----------


## EFmanagement

> Hi
> 
> 
> _  But for now the Pop Up is gone , correct?,  so whatever it is ( or was) , it is no longer in use.. or to all intents and purposes it is “gone”?



Just for your information Alan that the Pop Up will be disappeared only for 5 days in case you click on CLOSE. Post that, it will again appear and ask you to either cancel it for another 5 days or allow it. 





> BTW. Normal Email Notifications appear to be working for me currently



"Normal Notifications" is nothing to do with Web Push Notification system as it will anyways work fine as it has been working.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi

OK , good to know.. thanks
_.......................

OK, I think I understand enough now, thanks. 	- Sounds like an “extra” thing to give any news, important announcements etc.. , if anyone is interested. Sounds a good idea, (_......like a “Notice Board” that was sometimes suggested...
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4400172
_........)

-.....
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I am not quite sure why “Google” should do it for you, rather than you just updating members directly if they choose  to be “updated”?.....
_....... I guess that is just one of those things Google offers to do for you so as  to encourage as much as possible to be “in their hands”.....   So that they “know and control” all Lol... Lol.....
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ml#post4401725
 :Smilie: 

( or there may be at least some good reason to technically to “do it through Google” )

Thanks again for sorting this one, .. sort of 
 :Smilie:  :Wink: 
Alan

----------


## 6StringJazzer

My problem is resolved now, although maybe as a result of the TT changing some setting as Ford noted. Meantime I asked about this on another board and they said removing the cookies for this site  fixes it without having to do a complete reset.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the updates, everyone.

Apart from just still seeing the yellow bar/message, does anyone else still have any problems on this?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Ford....




> Thanks for the updates, everyone.
> Apart from just still seeing the yellow bar/message, does anyone else still have any problems on this?



mikerickson seems to have an issue on this:

http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...52#post4413352
Alan

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi All,

We have raised a concern to the higher management over the feature of "Block" instead of "Close" for Web Push Notification feature. So that, instead of getting pop up again, user can block it dismiss the Web Push Notification permanently until they clear cache/cookies. 

UPDATE : We have already updated the timeline for re-appear the Web Push Notification, if Closed, from 5 days to 30 days as temp solutions. However, we will keep you all updated on the final decision by Monday.

Thank you all for your patience and understanding,

Best regards,
Team Excel Forum

----------


## EFmanagement

Hi All,

As of now, we have removed the "Yellow Banner" from top of the pages on forum. 

Also, the final decision on "Web Push Notification" is already in pipeline however as of now, it is only visible to new users or users who have clicked it on "Close" option after 30 days.

We will update you as soon as we hear from our management on this.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

I just stumbled on this
http://imgur.com/c3LURih
ExcelTips.JPG


Seems to have beem around for a while....
http://imgur.com/1XA6vCY
ExcelTipsComment2013.JPG


looks familiar, just wonderd in passing what it is about, 



You do not get far on this site unless you Subscribe.. that is to say "Subscribe to Push Notifications"



http://www.exceltip.com/

_..
_.______________________

EDIT:  I see this on a borrowed computer, and I am not forced to "Subscribe to Push Notifications" before I can go further. I  guess one should get clued up on this Blocker thing. I expect it is availble on my computer also ..


BlockPushNotifications.jpg
http://imgur.com/ktYSp4q
BlockPushNotifications.JPG

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Just updating and bringing up this thread:
It seems it is the time of the Month for the Pop ups to pop up again  :Smilie:  
http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...=1#post4542995
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...fyfox-com.html
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...com-popup.html
Alan

----------

